
Pakistan's obstinately humble hero Edhi dies at 92 - danial
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/133442-Philanthropist-Abdul-Sattar-Edhi-passes-away
======
danial
It's a sad day. The greatest humanitarian the world knows little about has
passed away.

From Wikipedia:

Since its inception, the Edhi Foundation has rescued over 20,000 abandoned
infants, rehabilitated over 50,000 orphans and has trained over 40,000 nurses.
It also runs over three hundred and thirty welfare centres in rural and urban
Pakistan which operate as food kitchens, rehabilitation homes, shelters for
abandoned women and children and clinics for the mentally handicapped.

Edhi Foundation runs the world's largest ambulance service and operates free
nursing homes, orphanages, clinics, women's shelters, and rehab centres for
drug addicts and mentally ill individuals. It has run relief operations in
Africa, Middle East, the Caucasus region, eastern Europe and United States
where it provided aid following the New Orleans hurricane of 2005.

He owned two pairs of clothes, never took a salary from his organisation and
lived in a small two bedroom apartment over his clinic in Karachi.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks, there are some articles linked from
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edhi_Foundation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edhi_Foundation)

